# Outraged Uber passengers post fare receipts on social media



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-fare-receipts-social-media-article-1.2062943


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Idiots! They agreed to the rate. Where is the problem? I did not drink and I was not with my family and friends celebrating. I was servicing them. In all fairness, these idiots want their cake and they want to eat it too.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Cheaper than a DUI, but yes I can see how one may be a little pissed. They probably got a cheap ride to the party and had to bend over going home, so it balances out.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I clearly don't have much love or admiration for Fuber or how it treats it's "Partners", but these passengers deserved every bit of the fares they are paying. And Fuber? Well who do you think made these entitled arrogant pricks the shitheads they are? Yep....Fuber. Always happy to see Fuber get smacked around for the shit they helped create.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Don't these people realize they are only making fools of themselves? They were pre warned (with email) of the higher fares. They typed in the multiplier to acknowledge the higher rate, then agreed to the higher rate. What more do they want and expect, someone else to pay the fare for them? Free rides for all? What a joke.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> What more do the want and expect, someone else to pay the fare for them? Free rides for all?


Yes. They are expecting the drivers to work for crappy wages so that they can have subsidized rides. More convenient than public transportation and cheaper than cabs. I wonder where/how they managed to acquire these entitled expectations?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

These people should not be allowed to reproduce.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*'Folks from Uber just counting their money': Uber's painful New Year's Eve *
*http://twitchy.com/2015/01/01/folks...ubers-painful-new-years-eve-economics-lesson/*


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Articles like this may be a great advert for uber to get more drivers. They see huge fares and want some of it. As for the pax, I agree dont winge and complain when you have typed in the acceptance


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-fare-receipts-social-media-article-1.2062943


And yet, no one on here seems to have gotten one of those rides.......I honestly don't know what more Uber could have done to get these idiots not to pay those rates. I mean, they sent out e-mails warning and even suggesting times to avoid, you have to go through 4 screens to accept a surged fare, and even type in the amount of the surge rate, you can also get a price estimate. When people take to Twitter and FB to gain sympathy for their stupidity, it reminds me of a saying from my Navy days: "The stupid shall be punished".


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


>


 Back at ya!


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm starting to see less and less sympathetic responses in social media every time someone complains. 99% of people who use Uber know exactly how Surge pricing works and either accept the price or wait, the 1% who pay these prices and then get on social media just look like complete idiots.

http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/...fare-from-city-to-coogee-20150101-12gjdq.html

This story is case in point, not only did she accept the high surge, but she ordered an Uber Black. The stupid SMH reporter didn't even do the research before comparing Uber Black with a Taxi fare.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Back at ya!


lol


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

They do that in porpuse just to desprestige uber and to get their 15secs of fame


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

If I didn't know better, I'd nearly say the Taxi Council here in Australia sponsored individuals to take expensive trips and then contact the media. I know, I'm a conspiracy nut.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Don't these people realize they are only making fools of thrmselves. They were pre warned of the higher fares. They typed in the multiplier to acknowledge the higher rate then agreed to the higher rate. What more do the want and expect, someone else to pay the fare for them? Free rides for all? What a joke.


These are the same people who will spend $200 a person to go out to a club, and complain about paying more on NYE for transportation , **** THEM !!


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

as a human and uber driver it's not cool how they gouge drunk people and duck them over like this 2-4 Times surge is Cool, but 8 is over the top and just mean.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> as a human and uber driver it's not cool how they gouge drunk people and duck them over like this 2-4 Times surge is Cool, but 8 is over the top and just mean.


It just makes up for the cheap rides the rest of the year.
What the hell is wrong with you ??


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It just makes up for the cheap rides the rest of the year.
> What the hell is wrong with you ??


it should not be cheap rides the rest of the year, just because uber screws US drivers all year long does not mean screw over drunk people on NYE. 2 wrongs don't make a right. plus it just makes people hate uber more and not want to use them ever, which hurts the drivers. all the bad press on surge hurts us drivers too in the end. the low normal fairs are not the riders fault it's ubers. and all riders I've asked want tipping in the application.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I agree with that it is tough to sympathize with passengers outrage over the NYearsEVe price surging. After all the publicity on Halloweens price surging, that by itself should have been a wake up call.


----------



## 2pi (Nov 25, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> it should not be cheap rides the rest of the year, just because uber screws US drivers all year long does not mean screw over drunk people on NYE. 2 wrongs don't make a right. plus it just makes people hate uber more and not want to use them ever, which hurts the drivers. all the bad press on surge hurts us drivers too in the end. the low normal fairs are not the riders fault it's ubers. and all riders I've asked want tipping in the application.


It's just the way it works....basic supply and demand...the other side of the coin to the surge is that riders pay less than half of what a taxi cab charges (when regular rates apply). Let alone the fact that in general Uber service is much better than taxi's.

And by the way, taxi cabs do their own way of surge. Not accepting rides or demanding extra money.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> as a human and uber driver it's not cool how they gouge drunk people and duck them over like this 2-4 Times surge is Cool, but 8 is over the top and just mean.


You must be one of those people who get so irresponsibly drunk that you would accept an 8x surge. Like I've said before, I wouldn't feel bad about even a 20x fare. If you're IQ is that low then maybe it would teach you to smarten up.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I love the comment from Tom, who tweeted his Uber receipt for $170 and then writes below, "Hey @Uber, please explain this!"

I would have loved to work as an Uber customer CSR this morning.

"Hey Tom, thanks for contacting Uber suppport asking for an explanation of your $170 fare! I have several possuble explanations!:

a) You're a very wealthy man
b) You're a dumbass
c) You got totally shitfaced last night
d) Any combination of any of the above

Again, thanks for reaching out and if there's anything else I can help out with, please let me know!

Uber on!

Ben Dover
Uber Support Guru


----------



## 2pi (Nov 25, 2014)

UberDC said:


> You must be one of those people who get so irresponsibly drunk that you would accept an 8x surge. Like I've said before, I wouldn't feel bad about a 20x fare. If you're IQ is that low then maybe it would teach you to smarten up.


By the way, when the multiplier is greater than 2, the rider must type the multiplier (not just click on a button), to make sure they are fully aware what they are getting into.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> I'm starting to see less and less sympathetic responses in social media every time someone complains. 99% of people who use Uber know exactly how Surge pricing works and either accept the price or wait, the 1% who pay these prices and then get on social media just look like complete idiots.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/...fare-from-city-to-coogee-20150101-12gjdq.html
> 
> This story is case in point, not only did she accept the high surge, but she ordered an Uber Black. The stupid SMH reporter didn't even do the research before comparing Uber Black with a Taxi fare.


There's only one thing worse than a whinging Aussie...thats one who lives in Coogee (means place of bad smells) !!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> as a human and uber driver it's not cool how they gouge drunk people and duck them over like this 2-4 Times surge is Cool, but 8 is over the top and just mean.


They deserve 15x surge if they are that frigging dumb to accept the price. They had ample warning a number of times.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

2pi said:


> It's just the way it works....basic supply and demand...the other side of the coin to the surge is that riders pay less than half of what a taxi cab charges (when regular rates apply). Let alone the fact that in general Uber service is much better than taxi's.
> 
> And by the way, taxi cabs do their own way of surge. Not accepting rides or demanding extra money.


^^^
You're dam right bout that by the cab companies not accepting rides... and in complete violation of State law here in Nevada. 
The law states that the cab companies "Shall Not" exclude picking up a passenger in lieu of more profitable or longer fares. 
It's like when I tried to get a taxi to go to the bank 5.6 miles away. I called at 8:A.M. and never got picked up from the time that the bank closed. No problem the next day. (Car in shop with turbo seal problems.)
When one of the people that I talked to on the phone stated that their cabs were all at Las Vegas Raceway due to the fact that it was the last day of NASCAR, I told her that that was illegal as to State law, she hung up on me. WTF! 
I contacted the Taxi Authority both by phone and over their website, told them the whole story in detail, left all of my info / home and cell number and do you think that I received a reply? 
Uhhhhhh..... nope.

The upshot is, that the next day when I finally managed to get a taxi I said to the driver "Busy day yesterday" and he said that he sat around for a lot of the day, but when I asked him about the NASCAR runs, he said that his medallion doesn't allow him too pick up outside of a certain geographical area. 
Whatta Buncha Crap!

Oh, sorry I almost forgot what I was really gonna say. 
If you're going out on NYE, or some other drinking holiday, either make arrangements for some alternative way to get there and leave, or wait forever for a taxi that may or may not ever show up. And if you're too drunk or stupified to know what you're doing with the app, then just chill at home. And don't criticize a service that's at your pickup point in five or ten minutes instead of five hours.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> .. all riders I've asked want tipping in the application.


BS - these entitled ****s do NOT want to tip you... just look at how many actually tip their Lyft drivers. Unless the rider has to look you in the eye and say "No tip for you" then they will give lip service to wanting to tip you but hiding behind the anonymity of a software app.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-fare-receipts-social-media-article-1.2062943


These idiots should have taken a cab instead. No one made them take Uber. Uber warned them about surging multiple times. People needs to start taking responsibility for themselves and their bad choices. I really hope Uber doesn't give them a refund.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> BS - these entitled ****s do NOT want to tip you... just look at how many actually tip their Lyft drivers. Unless the rider has to look you in the eye and say "No tip for you" then they will give lip service to wanting to tip you but hiding behind the anonymity of a software app.


I don't feel bad about the surge pricing at all..... screw these entitled brats.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Absolutely, 99.9 % don't want to give you a tip, especially since uber tells there it's included.


Uber sucks! This is why many of us only drive on a surge.... I refuse to pick up an x passenger on a base fare or anything less than a 2.5 surge.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> These people should not be allowed to reproduce.


I second that! LOL


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> I'm starting to see less and less sympathetic responses in social media every time someone complains. 99% of people who use Uber know exactly how Surge pricing works and either accept the price or wait, the 1% who pay these prices and then get on social media just look like complete idiots.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/...fare-from-city-to-coogee-20150101-12gjdq.html
> 
> This story is case in point, not only did she accept the high surge, but she ordered an Uber Black. The stupid SMH reporter didn't even do the research before comparing Uber Black with a Taxi fare.


Totally agree!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Totally agree!


Me too. If we start to regulate stupidity, where would it end.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I wish journalist would write an article about how Uber and Lyft added so many new drivers that it was really difficult for most drivers to make decent money last night. The surge was very tame last night compared to what it normally would have been like....


----------



## yeti (Sep 16, 2014)

There should be a reverse fare surge.... when there is too many drivers on the road the rate should be cut in half so that more riders will leave their house and take a random ride around the block for fun.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

yeti said:


> There should be a reverse fare surge.... when there is too many drivers on the road the rate should be cut in half so that more riders will leave their house and take a random ride around the block for fun.


It is/was called Lyft Happy Hour. May have gone away quietly as it's no longer mentioned on Lyft's website


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Those fare receipts are tame compared to what I saw on Halloween.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I love the comment from Tom, who tweeted his Uber receipt for $170 and then writes below, "Hey @Uber, please explain this!"
> 
> I would have loved to work as an Uber customer CSR this morning.
> 
> ...


Lol
I love it
This is really good
Lol


----------



## Austin (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd be open to have tlhigher normal rates for regular runs so they could put a cap on surges. I netted $296 yesterday, $151 of that was from my one and only 8.9x surge fare. Every run I do during the early hours of the night is $6-10. With the low fares, it wouldn't be worth it without a high surge. I'm sure if they really wanted to, they could find a good balance of fare/surge cap.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Surge is the least scummy thing uber does. They are beating a dead horse with this shit. 

You wanna have "your own private driver" cuz you wanna pretend like you're doing it big using uberx on a holiday, a time when you have to jump through hoops or pay a premium for just about anything in life ever but then wanna cry about being charged 100+. After the app basically asking you "are you sure? Positive you wanna order this ride? You know paying more right? Ya? Ok."

**** you pay me.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

2pi said:


> Let alone the fact that in general Uber service is much better than taxi's.
> 
> And by the way, taxi cabs do their own way of surge. Not accepting rides or demanding extra money.


Have you ever actually driven a marked and metered cab? I did for many years. I hold myself to the same high standards then as I do now. Now, I don't think its fair to say Uber has better service than a taxi. It really comes down to the driver him/herself. There are always two sides to every coin, and there will be good and bad customer service in whatever ride you take. Unless you're fresh off the boat terrorist ********* driver, I believe cab drivers do a better job than 90% of the UberX / Lyft drivers. The same can be said, who makes a better truck, Ford, Chevy, or RAM?

Please don't take offence to that as I know most of the users here are X drivers. However, it's a daily thing I hear about my passengers going off about how the last UberX driver didn't know where X was, or how to get to X, missed the turn, ect ect. And that's because most UberX drivers are weekend worriers whereas most of the Black, and SUV drivers came from the taxi industry and now work for some kind of black car / limo service. They've had years in the scene and know how it all works.

Oh, and I very rarely refused a fare. Its turning down easy money, no thanks. Any smart cab driver would never demand more than his meter. It would be a good way to get his taxi medallion (or license) suspended and possibly fined.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ross said:


> Have you ever actually driven a marked and metered cab? I did for many years. I hold myself to the same high standards then as I do now. Now, I don't think its fair to say Uber has better service than a taxi. It really comes down to the driver him/herself. There are always two sides to every coin, and there will be good and bad customer service in whatever ride you take. Unless you're fresh off the boat terrorist ********* driver, I believe cab drivers do a better job than 90% of the UberX / Lyft drivers. The same can be said, who makes a better truck, Ford, Chevy, or RAM?
> 
> Please don't take offence to that as I know most of the users here are X drivers. However, it's a daily thing I hear about my passengers going off about how the last UberX driver didn't know where X was, or how to get to X, missed the turn, ect ect. And that's because most UberX drivers are weekend worriers whereas most of the Black, and SUV drivers came from the taxi industry and now work for some kind of black car / limo service. They've had years in the scene and know how it all works.
> 
> Oh, and I very rarely refused a fare. Its turning down easy money, no thanks. Any smart cab driver would never demand more than his meter. It would be a good way to get his taxi medallion (or license) suspended and possibly fined.


I've only taken 2 taxis in my life, so I don't know myself, but from what I hear, cabbies know their way around cities much better than UberX. I sometimes get cranky pax asking me, "Why are you going this way?" The initial response generated by my brain, before another part of my brain censors it is, "I'm f**cked if _I_ know, I'm just following Waze."

Pax tell me Uber cars are cleaner and in better condition in general. And that Uber drivers are friendlier. Lyft drivers are friendlier still, apparently.

There's got to be some truth in these generalizations but also exceptions.


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

In the town I work in there were double the amount of uber drivers out on NYE than normal.I had my wifes i-phone with the uber rider app in the car along with my uber phone.I was staying away from the rest of the uber drivers picking areas with no available drivers.Uber only ran surge from about 12:40am to 2am.If the uber computor was truly ran on supply vs demand it should not have went into surge in my town.I got lucky and about %70 of my mileage during the surge was loaded with pax.I feel that Uber just threw us a bone.I dont feel bad taking it.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

xr650r said:


> In the town I work in there were double the amount of uber drivers out on NYE than normal.I had my wifes i-phone with the uber rider app in the car along with my uber phone.I was staying away from the rest of the uber drivers picking areas with no available drivers.Uber only ran surge from about 12:40am to 2am.If the uber computor was truly ran on supply vs demand it should not have went into surge in my town.I got lucky and about %70 of my mileage during the surge was loaded with pax.I feel that Uber just threw us a bone.I dont feel bad taking it.


Don't forget...

Uber was getting 20% of that bone.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> These are the same people who will spend $200 a person to go out to a club, and complain about paying more on NYE for transportation , **** THEM !!


Yeah, important to remember that surge-priced ubers are usually better categorized as _Entertainment_ expense instead of transportation. Every junior sales-rep greasy shit wants to be the king of his own little uber fiefdom come Saturday night. Sorry bub, but Uber is a show we put on to make you look cool. Which you are decidedly not. Your friends may not know you, but we've met you five hundred times already by the time you defile our car with your stench and historic unoriginality.
At least these dudes are usually polite (in very small groups), as they know when push comes to shove they command no respect whatsoever from anyone whose palms they didn't deposit a $20 in.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I've only taken 2 taxis in my life, so I don't know myself, but from what I hear, cabbies know their way around cities much better than UberX. I sometimes get cranky pax asking me, "Why are you going this way?" The initial response generated by my brain, before another part of my brain censors it is, "I'm f**cked if _I_ know, I'm just following Waze."
> 
> Pax tell me Uber cars are cleaner and in better condition in general. And that Uber drivers are friendlier. Lyft drivers are friendlier still, apparently.
> 
> There's got to be some truth in these generalizations but also exceptions.


Nearly all cabs are on the road 24/7. By now most x drivers have seen how some pax treat there cars. They treat cabs the same way so that may be the reason why a cab may not be as clean as a x car


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> it should not be cheap rides the rest of the year, just because uber screws US drivers all year long does not mean screw over drunk people on NYE. 2 wrongs don't make a right. plus it just makes people hate uber more and not want to use them ever, which hurts the drivers. all the bad press on surge hurts us drivers too in the end. the low normal fairs are not the riders fault it's ubers. and all riders I've asked want tipping in the application.


People don't hate uber. They are trying to make fool of themselves. They will continue using Uber no matter what. Game over!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

yeti said:


> There should be a reverse fare surge.... when there is too many drivers on the road the rate should be cut in half so that more riders will leave their house and take a random ride around the block for fun.


You are a dumb ass. Reverse fare surge is already permanent. The entitled shitheads get extremely low fares already. Yesterday I asked one of these dumb****s to please move about 30 yards to an appropriate pickup location, he refused. It was on the same sidewalk. No street crossing was involved. I cancelled: Never start a trip with bad karma! I told him that as well suggested that if he can find another driver to pick him up from exactly where his fat ass was, to go ahead and be my guest.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Ross said:


> Have you ever actually driven a marked and metered cab? I did for many years. I hold myself to the same high standards then as I do now. Now, I don't think its fair to say Uber has better service than a taxi. It really comes down to the driver him/herself. There are always two sides to every coin, and there will be good and bad customer service in whatever ride you take. Unless you're fresh off the boat terrorist ********* driver, I believe cab drivers do a better job than 90% of the UberX / Lyft drivers. The same can be said, who makes a better truck, Ford, Chevy, or RAM?
> 
> Please don't take offence to that as I know most of the users here are X drivers. However, it's a daily thing I hear about my passengers going off about how the last UberX driver didn't know where X was, or how to get to X, missed the turn, ect ect. And that's because most UberX drivers are weekend worriers whereas most of the Black, and SUV drivers came from the taxi industry and now work for some kind of black car / limo service. They've had years in the scene and know how it all works.
> 
> Oh, and I very rarely refused a fare. Its turning down easy money, no thanks. Any smart cab driver would never demand more than his meter. It would be a good way to get his taxi medallion (or license) suspended and possibly fined.


Taxis are statistically worse in several categories than Uber X or Lyft. Tell me you haven't heard stories of cab drivers not knowing where X or Y was, or of running up the fare. Try submitting a complaint about the cabbie, you need information: what was his name, medallion number, license plate? Problem with a Lyft or Uber driver? 1 star and leave a comment. There are thousands of cabbies getting into the X tier of service and IMO (backed by studies), they are dragging down the quality because cabbies are statistically much worse drivers than your average rideshare driver. I posted a link to the study in a response to you in a different thread. You may be a diamond in the rough as far as cabbies are concerned, but realize that most people in that industry are foreign born, don't speak the language well, drive like maniacs, don't have clean vehicles, take advantage of pax, and are rude and obnoxious. It is a profession that is necessary, but is staffed by very low class people.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I agree with everyone who call these pax fools. They are indeed. Everyone was forewarned of the surge.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Taxi drivers don't have a bad rap for nothing. I'm from and live in DC, I know.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I love the comment from Tom, who tweeted his Uber receipt for $170 and then writes below, "Hey @Uber, please explain this!"
> 
> I would have loved to work as an Uber customer CSR this morning.
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!! This made my day


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I've only taken 2 taxis in my life, so I don't know myself, but from what I hear, cabbies know their way around cities much better than UberX. I sometimes get cranky pax asking me, "Why are you going this way?" The initial response generated by my brain, before another part of my brain censors it is, "I'm f**cked if I know, I'm just following Waze."
> 
> Pax tell me Uber cars are cleaner and in better condition in general. And that Uber drivers are friendlier. Lyft drivers are friendlier still, apparently.
> 
> There's got to be some truth in these generalizations but also exceptions.


Thats to be expected in whatever service you take. I've had great costumers, and I've had ones that are total nightmares back in the cab days and now. As you said, there are exceptions. I think for the most part your ride share drivers are maybe better presented, but this is only because the really bad cab drivers probably can't join Uber or Lyft's service for whatever reason.



RideshareGuru said:


> Taxis are statistically worse in several categories than Uber X or Lyft. Tell me you haven't heard stories of cab drivers not knowing where X or Y was, or of running up the fare. Try submitting a complaint about the cabbie, you need information: what was his name, medallion number, license plate? Problem with a Lyft or Uber driver? 1 star and leave a comment. There are thousands of cabbies getting into the X tier of service and IMO (backed by studies), they are dragging down the quality because cabbies are statistically much worse drivers than your average rideshare driver. I posted a link to the study in a response to you in a different thread. You may be a diamond in the rough as far as cabbies are concerned, but realize that most people in that industry are foreign born, don't speak the language well, drive like maniacs, don't have clean vehicles, take advantage of pax, and are rude and obnoxious. It is a profession that is necessary, but is staffed by very low class people.


I'm going to have to read said report because I don't believe it. And ofcorse, I've heard the horror stories about cabs taking the long way home, on the other hand I've known of Uber drivers who've done the same thing. You can't have it both ways. You're absolutely right; there are HORRIBLE cab drivers out there who just can't drive. However, you have to remember, they are people too, and they don't drive bad just because they're in the cab, they will drive like crap in whatever their in. If their come over to Uber, it will be no different.

Saying most people who are in the cab industry are foreign born is kinda like saying blacks are good at sports. Yes, they very well may be, but there are some good white guys who play to, and your right, the numbers don't lie, however most of the cab drivers I know personally were born here. The few who were not, are really just everyday guys making a living like the rest of us. I guess I try to distance myself from those right off the boat terrorist ********* drivers. I know the three local cab companies that have the airport contact may as well call themselves the "terrorist ********* company" as I'm fairly confident 99% of their drivers are foreign and are your typical stereotype cab driver. Its sad I know&#8230;

As I said, I guess I'm a bit sided when I look at others in this profession. I expect others to dress, drive, and keep their vehicle presentable. I personally wear slacks, a button down shirt and tie nearly everyday. If I don't have a tie I still have the button down shirt, or a polo at the very least. Really depends what I have scheduled for the day and the type of clients I will be dealing with. If I'm indeed working, which is more often than not it seems, my Yukon is washed and vacuumed before any one gets into it. I do make exceptions from time to time with dress. I deal with tons of repeat customers from years past. If I know my client Mark and his friends are coming in to watch a hockey, I will probably pick him and his gang up while dressed in a suit, however, when we head out to Glendale to the game I'll probably be in a team jersey. They will probably be my only clients for the night and it brings it down to a more casual level, yet still professional. If I continue to work after I've taken care of them, out comes a polo.

You may consider most cab drivers to be, low class, however, the ones that drive for a reputable company, are at least doing it legally. Now always looking in the mirror for the man wondering how long they will be able to get away with it before being stung up and hit with huge fines for driving people in a personal car for hire. That at least has to count for something&#8230;


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Taxis are statistically worse in several categories than Uber X or Lyft. Tell me you haven't heard stories of cab drivers not knowing where X or Y was, or of running up the fare. Try submitting a complaint about the cabbie, you need information: what was his name, medallion number, license plate? Problem with a Lyft or Uber driver? 1 star and leave a comment. There are thousands of cabbies getting into the X tier of service and IMO (backed by studies), they are dragging down the quality because cabbies are statistically much worse drivers than your average rideshare driver. I posted a link to the study in a response to you in a different thread. You may be a diamond in the rough as far as cabbies are concerned, but realize that most people in that industry are foreign born, don't speak the language well, drive like maniacs, don't have clean vehicles, take advantage of pax, and are rude and obnoxious. It is a profession that is necessary, but is staffed by very low class people.


Not all Taxi drivers are "low class" I've worked with cab drivers that had degrees from NYU, Oxford and I myself have a BFA.
The limousine companies I've worked at were more "Low Class " because they were ass kissers and stayed at the same company for twenty years. And most if not all weren't as educated as cab drivers.
One cab driver I worked with many years ago started a very successful limousine company in NYC. The name is Attitude, you can Google it. I'm sure some of the Uber drivers who work part time are educated. 
Many uber drivers are ex- cab drivers, so these are the same " low lifes. I'll admit, the quality of cab drivers has took a nosedive in recent years, but they aren't all "low lifes" .


----------



## 2pi (Nov 25, 2014)

Ross said:


> Have you ever actually driven a marked and metered cab? I did for many years. I hold myself to the same high standards then as I do now. Now, I don't think its fair to say Uber has better service than a taxi. It really comes down to the driver him/herself. There are always two sides to every coin, and there will be good and bad customer service in whatever ride you take. Unless you're fresh off the boat terrorist ********* driver, I believe cab drivers do a better job than 90% of the UberX / Lyft drivers. The same can be said, who makes a better truck, Ford, Chevy, or RAM?
> 
> Please don't take offence to that as I know most of the users here are X drivers. However, it's a daily thing I hear about my passengers going off about how the last UberX driver didn't know where X was, or how to get to X, missed the turn, ect ect. And that's because most UberX drivers are weekend worriers whereas most of the Black, and SUV drivers came from the taxi industry and now work for some kind of black car / limo service. They've had years in the scene and know how it all works.
> 
> Oh, and I very rarely refused a fare. Its turning down easy money, no thanks. Any smart cab driver would never demand more than his meter. It would be a good way to get his taxi medallion (or license) suspended and possibly fined.


Completely agree. And I hope we had more people like you in Miami, either driving for a Taxi Cab or Uber. But the reality of the market in Miami market is the following:

Taxi Cabs in Miami:
1) Drivers barely speak English or Spanish. Typically only Creole, some will speak French.
2) Are the worst drivers and extremely dangerous (but supposedly they had special training to get their license....)
3) Routinely refuse rides and charge above and beyond the meters. Example, during 2013's Art Basel when there was no Uber in MIA, taxis were charging over $200 to take people between Midtown and the beach, which is about a $15 ride with UberX and no surge. And still had to wait for them.
4) If you are not in downtown or Miami Beach, expect wait times of at least 45 minutes, if at all.
5) Do not take credit cards
6) Cabs are dirty

So in Miami, Uber in general provides a far better service than taxi cabs. In fact, in some areas it provides a service where there was none. However, there's been an explosion of drivers and we got some drivers which should not be driving and a pushing the service down. I do hear many complaints of drivers not speaking English, not knowing the city, and having cars in bad condition.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

It was also on the news that Uber and Lyft was going to use surge pricing for NYE.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Ross said:


> Have you ever actually driven a marked and metered cab? I did for many years. I hold myself to the same high standards then as I do now. Now, I don't think its fair to say Uber has better service than a taxi. It really comes down to the driver him/herself. There are always two sides to every coin, and there will be good and bad customer service in whatever ride you take. Unless you're fresh off the boat terrorist ********* driver, I believe cab drivers do a better job than 90% of the UberX / Lyft drivers. The same can be said, who makes a better truck, Ford, Chevy, or RAM?
> 
> Please don't take offence to that as I know most of the users here are X drivers. However, it's a daily thing I hear about my passengers going off about how the last UberX driver didn't know where X was, or how to get to X, missed the turn, ect ect. And that's because most UberX drivers are weekend worriers whereas most of the Black, and SUV drivers came from the taxi industry and now work for some kind of black car / limo service. They've had years in the scene and know how it all works.
> 
> Oh, and I very rarely refused a fare. Its turning down easy money, no thanks. Any smart cab driver would never demand more than his meter. It would be a good way to get his taxi medallion (or license) suspended and possibly fined.


But then again cab fares are much higher than uber x fares so why the hell do passengers compare taxi drivers to uber x drivers and hold them to the same standard. Plus taxi drivers generally get a tip on top of those higher fares. In starting to hate uber x passengers more and more. The entitled brats should take a cab instead. That's why I don't drive then unless its at s 2.5 surge. Then it's worth my time.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Yup, regarding comment 3 on overcharging. 
I think it was my first cab ride ever when I went to see my recovered stolen car thinking that I could probably drive it back based on the person who called me comments from the impound lot. 
The cab driver showed up with over $19.00 on the meter which means that he started the trip when he was wherever he was when he got the fare. 
He spoke like NO English and had me write down the destination, etc and was using this pigeon English... but when I bellowed "Reset that f$cking meter and popped the door open as if I was going to get out, he says "Yes yes, I do I do". LOL. 
I gave him a .25¢ tip which I thought was worse than nothing at all and told him to not jerk around his passengers.



2pi said:


> Completely agree. And I hope we had more people like you in Miami, either driving for a Taxi Cab or Uber. But the reality of the market in Miami market is the following:
> 
> Taxi Cabs in Miami:
> 1) Drivers barely speak English or Spanish. Typically only Creole, some will speak French.
> ...


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> You are a dumb ass. Reverse fare surge is already permanent. The entitled shitheads get extremely low fares already. Yesterday I asked one of these dumb****s to please move about 30 yards to an appropriate pickup location, he refused. It was on the same sidewalk. No street crossing was involved. I cancelled: Never start a trip with bad karma! I told him that as well suggested that if he can find another driver to pick him up from exactly where his fat ass was, to go ahead and be my guest.


Good! You were guaranteed a low rating from that [email protected] Better to cut your losses and move on.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Good! You were guaranteed a low rating from that [email protected] Better to cut your losses and move on.


You dont have to be so rough
Just remember that our mission is not to make money or achieve our goals
Our mission is to help to clean up our environment of the stinky taxis and transport with safe and confort to all of this cheap, frugal, arrogants, disgusted, shameless pax
Never ever be soo selfish again


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

there is agreement that a pax - in general normal people, but some of them is far from normal.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Greg said:


> there is agreement that a pax - in general normal people, but some of them is far from normal.


Before; they were normal nice generous people but after uber they turnned in pure scum


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> You dont have to be so rough
> Just remember that our mission is not to make money or achieve our goals
> Our mission is to help to clean up our environment of the stinky taxis and transport with safe and confort to all of this cheap, frugal, arrogants, disgusted, shameless pax
> Never ever be soo selfish again


wtf are you high on? dumbass


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Bully said:


> wtf are you high on? dumbass


Nope
Im just one more of the millions of uber drivers out there


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> But then again cab fares are much higher than uber x fares so why the hell do passengers compare taxi drivers to uber x drivers and hold them to the same standard. Plus taxi drivers generally get a tip on top of those higher fares. In starting to hate uber x passengers more and more. The entitled brats should take a cab instead. That's why I don't drive then unless its at s 2.5 surge. Then it's worth my time.


Agreed. When I get a pax who complains about Uber drivers not knowing the city, I launch into my routine on how Uber drivers are rideshare drivers; amateurs giving people rides in their own cars at rock bottom rates. Some drivers _will _use GPS. If riders prefer to choose to have a professional cab driver with expert city knowledge drive them at 50% higher rates then that is certainly an option for them. I tell them that they need to decide how much they want to pay for a ride and then make their choice from the options available. It's their choice.

You don't pay 69c for a bottle of Valu Ketchup and then complain that it doesn't taste like Heinz. That would be silly.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Agreed. When I get a pax who complains about Uber drivers not knowing the city, I launch into my routine on how Uber drivers are rideshare drivers; amateurs giving people rides in their own cars at rock bottom rates. Some drivers _will _use GPS. If riders prefer to choose to have a professional cab driver with expert city knowledge drive them at 50% higher rates then that is certainly an option for them. I tell them that they need to decide how much they want to pay for a ride and then make their choice from the options available. It's their choice.
> 
> You don't pay 69c for a bottle of Valu Ketchup and then complain that it doesn't taste like Heinz. That would be silly.


Not youre wrong
We are 65% cheapper than the stinky taxis
Just for the record


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Not youre wrong
> We are 65% cheapper than the stinky taxis
> Just for the record


Disclaimer: none of my posts are guaranteed free of, and not limited to: inacurracies, errors, ommissions, wild exaggeration for effect or unadulterated nonsense.

May also contain nuts.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Y


elelegido said:


> Disclaimer: none of my posts are guaranteed free of, and not limited to: inacurracies, errors, ommissions, wild exaggeration for effect or unadulterated nonsense.
> 
> May also contain nuts.


youre right
At the end we just are merely humans beings with all the rights and wrongs


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> You dont have to be so rough
> Just remember that our mission is not to make money or achieve our goals
> Our mission is to help to clean up our environment of the stinky taxis and transport with safe and confort to all of this cheap, frugal, arrogants, disgusted, shameless pax
> Never ever be soo selfish again


My mission is to make money... If I want to do charity work, I will feed the poor.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> My mission is to make money... If I want to do charity work, I will feed the poor.


Yes 
But this is somethong that travis and his crew dont understand or dont want to understand


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Yes
> But this is somethong that travis and his crew dont understand or dont want to understand


No they understand it perfectly well. They just don't care. As long as they can get drivers to work for minimal fares they will charge customers low rates and take their share. Drivers need to look out for themselves. Uber and Lyft are no different than most companies in the U.S. it's only when the supply of people willing to work for low wages dries up that companies are forced to pay more if they can't ship the jobs overseas.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> No they understand it perfectly well. They just don't care. As long as they can get drivers to work for minimal fares they will charge customers low rates and take their share. Drivers need to look out for themselves. Uber and Lyft are no different than most companies in the U.S. it's only when the supply of people willing to work for low wages dry up that companies are forced to pay more if they can't ship the jobs overseas.


Tks
You save me a lot of words that i cant spress with my poor englush


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Tks
> You save me a lot of words that i cant spress with my poor englush


De donde eres?


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

D


elelegido said:


> De donde eres?


de un planeta k se llama tierra
Creo k somos paisanos
Lol


----------



## yeti (Sep 16, 2014)

I bet the following people wish they paid $300 to get home NYE.

http://www.live5news.com/story/2774...es-james-island-woman-fatally-struck-by-truck

http://www.wrdw.com/home/headlines/Fatal-NYE-accident-in-Aiken-County-287276741.html

http://binghamton.twcnews.com/conte...s-in-new-year-s-eve-crash-that-killed-friend/

http://www.wusa9.com/story/news/nat...g-stuck-killed-accused-drunk-driver/21174485/


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Tks
> You save me a lot of words that i cant spress with my poor englush


Keep working on your English. It just takes time. My hat off to you for trying to learn another language. English is considered a difficult language so I hear.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Y
> 
> youre right
> At the end we just are merely humans beings with all the rights and wrongs


My point was subtle - it was more about not being "spectrum" about things and not getting detained by minutiae.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Keep working on your English. It just takes time. My hat off to you for trying to learn another language. English is considered a difficult language so I hear.


Just ask an Uber CSR


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

In poor nations, people whisper of coming to America to work for Uber...

tomorrow it will be the new American Dream (backed by congressional bills, Uber will partner with congress to allow work visas)

that way we can all lower our fares, and get even more rides!


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Don't these people realize they are only making fools of themselves? They were pre warned (with email) of the higher fares. They typed in the multiplier to acknowledge the higher rate, then agreed to the higher rate. What more do they want and expect, someone else to pay the fare for them? Free rides for all? What a joke.


Probably their brains aren't smart enough to understand what multiplier is.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

yeti said:


> I bet the following people wish they paid $300 to get home NYE.
> 
> http://www.live5news.com/story/2774...es-james-island-woman-fatally-struck-by-truck
> 
> ...


I dont going to hope for something too horribly like this to happen to justify the outrageous and the illegalety of this activitie


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

you're talking about americans. they simply don't get what a decimal is. 1.75 is huh?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Goober said:


> In poor nations, people whisper of coming to America to work for Uber...
> 
> tomorrow it will be the new American Dream (backed by congressional bills, Uber will partner with congress to allow work visas)
> 
> that way we can all lower our fares, and get even more rides!


I don't think they could justify working visas for driving since it does not require any unique skills.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Also everyone and their dogs wants to drive Uber as far as I can see. There is no shortage of drivers in any market.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> you're talking about americans. they simply don't get what a decimal is. 1.75 is huh?


Time to remove the multiplier? One of two things will pop up on the screen instead - "Your ride will be cheap, do you wish to book?" or "Are you kidding me, we are going to shit all over you if take a trip right this second, do you still wish to book?" PAX will still agree to option two, and then get on social media and complain.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Not all Taxi drivers are "low class" I've worked with cab drivers that had degrees from NYU, Oxford and I myself have a BFA.
> The limousine companies I've worked at were more "Low Class " because they were ass kissers and stayed at the same company for twenty years. And most if not all weren't as educated as cab drivers.
> One cab driver I worked with many years ago started a very successful limousine company in NYC. The name is Attitude, you can Google it. I'm sure some of the Uber drivers who work part time are educated.
> Many uber drivers are ex- cab drivers, so these are the same " low lifes. I'll admit, the quality of cab drivers has took a nosedive in recent years, but they aren't all "low lifes" .


I never said all cab drivers. My post was to make the point that the cab industry has 2 black eyes, a swollen lip and a fat lip for obvious reasons. That's not to say that there aren't good, honest cab drivers, but it is to say that the overwhelming majority are people who are not native to the cities they are driving in, don't speak the language well, are rude, obnoxious, drive dangerously, have dirty vehicles, and try to take advantage of their pax, especially tourists.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Good! You were guaranteed a low rating from that [email protected] Better to cut your losses and move on.


I love all stories of drivers canceling on passengers given the most minor of hiccups. Uber knows it's a problem they can't solve, since it happens not due to how well we're doing, but how badly we're doing. None of us can afford a bad passenger_ financially _(without even mentioning the assured ratings hit). Passengers know they'll be cancelled on if they talk back in any way. Good. Treat us like cabs, we start acting like cabbies.


----------



## Wonderful (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow. Don't these idiots have to type in the surge clearly explaining the surge lol


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Passengers know they'll be cancelled on if they talk back in any way.


Unfortunately not enough actually know or believe this. Too many drivers are still kissing their passengers asses in an attempt to get a 5 star rating.


----------



## Rosita22 (Sep 6, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Idiots! They agreed to the rate. Where is the problem? I did not drink and I was not with my family and friends celebrating. I was servicing them. In all fairness, these idiots want their cake and they want to eat it too.


I would have been thrilled to get one of those $119 fares. No such luck


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-fare-receipts-social-media-article-1.2062943


I fail to see the problem here.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Rosita22 said:


> I would have been thrilled to get one of those $119 fares. No such luck


Me, too! On NYE I had a single fare for $10, two cancellations, and two pin drops in the desert. Then I went home.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I fail to see the problem here.


And who said there was a problem.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jesus Christ! Just because you got to the party for $22 DOES NOT suggest you'll be getting home from that party for that price. What the hell are people thinking?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

arto71 said:


> And who said there was a problem.


The outraged paxs seem to think there's a problem. Why do you ask?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> The outraged paxs seem to think there's a problem. Why do you ask?


My bad.Never mind.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

arto71 said:


> My bad.Never mind.


Blog on, amigo.

Ya gotta kinda wonder about the IQ level of a pax who requests at surge rate, then gets pissed about surge rate.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Me, too! On NYE I had a single fare for $10, two cancellations, and two pin drops in the desert. Then I went home.


You've heard of finding a needle in a haystack? 
You had pin drops in the desert.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

69+66;'


Uber-Doober said:


> You've heard of finding a needle in a haystack?
> You had pin drops in the desert.


Ok, that was pretty good.


----------



## Rosita22 (Sep 6, 2014)

The final tally for NYE? I made slightly less (in around 10 hrs) than a friend's brother, who's a *bus boy* did, working 7 hours on NYE.  Folks, to clarify, that's a bus boy -- not a waiter. Waiters made 2 -3 times what we did on NYE.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I made $150 after ubers cut. About 7.5 hours on the clock. I think another $11 with lyft.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I made $150 after ubers cut. About 7.5 hours on the clock. I think another $11 with lyft.


Yeah. It was a bust here in the west, too. Far more sizzle than stesk, as we all learned.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah. It was a bust here in the west, too. Far more sizzle than stesk, as we all learned.


actually now that I think about it, im pretty sure a pax on that night got me sick as shit. Friday I woke up feeling a bit ill and it went down hill from there.

so yea, new years I got shit fares, sick AND wasn't able to even work the Saturday to make up for the crap new years eve fares. and im still fighting this illness. Thanks Pax!


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Yes. They are expecting the drivers to work for crappy wages so that they can have subsidized rides. More convenient than public transportation and cheaper than cabs. I wonder where/how they managed to acquire these entitled expectations?


Let us cabbies deal with em, you guys have spoiled them, some pax think we should kiss the ground they walk on, or ,puke on, for that matter


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> These are the same people who will spend $200 a person to go out to a club, and complain about paying more on NYE for transportation , **** THEM !!


Lol, welcome to our world buddy, i have been a cabby for 10 years, the late night crowds need to be tammed, which us cabbies have done, we dont take shi* from anyone, and thats how it ought to be, cant treat drunks as royalty


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

DUI costs maybe $1500 to $5000. Wonder if they would post that on social media?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Let us cabbies deal with em, you guys have spoiled them, some pax think we should kiss the ground they walk on, or ,puke on, for that matter





BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Lol, welcome to our world buddy, i have been a cabby for 10 years, the late night crowds need to be tammed, which us cabbies have done, we dont take shi* from anyone, and thats how it ought to be, cant treat drunks as royalty


Very true. Remember it well. That said......now you have Fuber offering less expensive rides, quicker response times and MANY drivers willing to perform oral sex on their passengers all for another worthless star.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Dec 24, 2014)

I picked up a surge fare at 0253 early on Jan. 1, and one of the passengers (a white boy) drunkenly *****ed the whole way about the surge in that irritatingly patronizing way. "Now Hawkeye, don't you think a 7x surge is treating customers badly?" And so on. It was "friendly but not really friendly" and nonstop. When we got to the destination he tried to physically restrain his girlfriend in the front seat from tipping me $2. The best part? It was really a 4x surge, total fate of $71 subsidized by another couple in their party that we dropped off en route. So their real cost was about $50 for what would have been maybe a $25 cab ride.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> DUI costs maybe $1500 to $5000. Wonder if they would post that on social media?


Dui cost minimum $10k in california


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Some people are clueless about economics- without surge pricing, there wouldn't be enough drivers on the road to meet the demand on NYE, and riders would have to wait a long time for rides or find another way home. I wonder if these riders have noticed how expensive parking and food and drink can be at special events than in other situations?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

13.86 miles in under 5 mins .. hes good


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> Some people are clueless about economics- without surge pricing, there wouldn't be enough drivers on the road to meet the demand on NYE, and riders would have to wait a long time for rides or find another way home. I wonder if these riders have noticed how expensive parking and food and drink can be at special events than in other situations?


They want you to work for free. They think its owed to them. Like I told the lady that I picked up at Ocean Park and Ocean Ave. Had it not been surging, I wouldn't have picked you up. I have a certain overhead that I need to pay for, UberX rates does not cover that over head, so I don't pick up anyone at the UberX base rates. She says, Well I get to LAX from here for $10. In which I responded, well you found an ignorant driver without math skills. I wouldn't bring you to LAX for less than $40.

Without surge, you would still be sitting there. Made for a nice quiet ride. Drivers, don't be scared to tell the passengers the truth. They'll have more respect for you if you're not a push over. Just do it calmly and in an intelligent manner. Regardless if the agree or disagree with you, at least they'll respect you for having the knowledge of the job.


----------

